# Empfehlung: Bürstenaufsatz für Staubsauger



## Werk501 (10. Juni 2020)

Guten Abend,

da ich mein System auf Grund eines Defekts und der darauf folgenden Fehlersuche 6-7 Stunden mit offenem Gehäuse laufen lassen musste, sieht es jetzt im Inneren fast so aus, als gäbe es zeitnah eine Betriebsversammlung der Staubmäuse xD

Hat hier jemand einen Tipp für einen Staubsaugeraufsatz mit einer sehr feinen und weichen Bürste, die gut zum Reinigen des PC-Inneren geeignet ist?

Grüße
Micha


----------



## flx23 (10. Juni 2020)

YouTube

(vielleicht nicht 100% hilfreich)


----------



## Finallin (10. Juni 2020)

Wenn du nach 6-7 Stunden mit offenem Gehäuse schon viel Staub in diesem hast, würde ich empfehlen die umlegende Wohnung auch mal zu bereinigen. 


Ich mache immer mit Druckluft und zwei Pinseln (Groß, klein) die Hardware sauber, geht hervorragend.  Alles was die Druckluft aufwirbelt einfach wegsaugen.


----------



## Werk501 (10. Juni 2020)

flx23 schrieb:


> YouTube
> 
> (vielleicht nicht 100% hilfreich)



In der Tat...



Finallin schrieb:


> Wenn du nach 6-7 Stunden mit offenem Gehäuse schon viel Staub in diesem hast, würde ich empfehlen die umlegende Wohnung auch mal zu bereinigen.
> 
> 
> Ich mache immer mit Druckluft und zwei Pinseln (Groß, klein) die Hardware sauber, geht hervorragend.  Alles was die Druckluft aufwirbelt einfach wegsaugen.



Schwierig so ein offenes System staubfrei zu halten, wenn auf Grund von fehlender Klimaanlage nebendran die Balkontür sperrangelweit offen steht und parallel dazu 4x 140 mm und 2x 120mm auf vollen Touren laufen (bedingt durch den Defekt, den es zu beheben galt). Dennoch vielen Dank für deinen Tipp. Nutzt du dazu so eine Druckluftdose? Ist diese öl- und fettfrei?

Grüße


----------



## office60 (14. Juni 2020)

Druckluft ist immer gefährlich - wie du schon schreibst sind häufig Öle, Fette oder Treibgas in den Druckluftdosen, welche dann Rückstände hinterlassen können. Zudem drückt es durch die Druckluft Staub noch mehr in Ritzen, aus denen du den Dreck dann garnicht mehr rausbekommst! Ich mach das immer ganz vorsichtig mit dem Staubsauger und einem Aufsatz, den ich bei Amazon (Amazon.de: innoGadgets Staubsauger-Aufsatz Dust Master | Staubsaugerbuerste fuer schwer erreichbare Stellen | 30 flexible Roehrchen fuer jeden Winkel | Perfekt fuer Tastaturen, Lueftungsschlitze - Blau/Schwarz) gekauft hab. Würde ich so weiterempfehlen, und bei 10€ jetzt auch nicht so teuer


----------

